# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Thomas Massie Article on Reason.com!

## Jeremy

http://reason.com/archives/2012/03/1...next-rand-paul

----------


## BamaFanNKy

http://reason.com/archives/2012/03/1...next-rand-paul

For the record.... I had nothing to do with Rand running. hahaha

----------


## trey4sports

Impressive.

----------


## Jeremy

This article is a good way for people here to understand why we should all get behind Thomas.

----------


## Jeremy

That's you? lol

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Yes.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

They did one on Mack as well.

There is no reason to bash Reason.

----------


## Matt Collins

Maybe they got their "Matts" mixed up?

----------


## Jeremy

> Maybe they got their "Matts" mixed up?


I doubt that!

----------


## bluesc

> They did one on Mack as well.


Mack is an awesome candidate. As is Kwiatkowski. Both also deserve a subform and our attention.

We don't want Amash to only have one friend on The Hill, do we?

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> Maybe they got their "Matts" mixed up?


Proves my endorsement is trumping the photo endorsement. hahaha

----------


## Jeremy

Bama what's with your hijacked sig? At least put both!

----------


## MRoCkEd

Great piece. And how funny that Alecia "Big Sis" Webb-Edgington lumps liberty in with socialism and communism.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> Bama what's with your hijacked sig? At least put both!


It's implied I support Thomas. Considering I'm quoted in Reason and all. haha

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Much like Rand Paul and his father Ron, Massie’s small-government instincts extend far beyond keeping a tight grip on the checkbook. He’s also opposed to the PATRIOT Act, warrantless wiretapping, the police state, the drug war, and military adventurism. Massie’s views on civil liberties put a lot of daylight between him and his most well-known competitor for the GOP nomination, state legislator Alecia Webb-Edgington.
> 
>  A former member of the Kentucky State Police and the Department of Homeland Security, Webb-Edgington also helped launch Kentucky’s DHS-funded Fusion Center and told the crowd at a 2010 Lincoln Dinner, “We don’t need any more socialists, communists, or libertarians in the Republican Party.” “So she tries to peg him as a survivalist or a libertarian,” Hogan said, chuckling. “And the other candidate has been in government for 16 years. Well, a lot of other people know the two main candidates and have had to deal with them for a while, and a lot of them just necessarily don’t like them too well. Thomas is a breath of fresh air.” With the number of libertarian Republicans in the House approaching zero, Kentucky’s Fourth District isn't the only place in need of some fresh air. Mike Riggs is an associate editor at Reason magazine.



Hearing Webb-Edgington speak was like nails on a chalk board!  And when I shook her hand she mean mugged me because I had a Thomas Massie sticker on.   This race is almost a mirror-image of Rand/Greyson.  This is the Tea Party vs. the establishment all over again.  We cannot let a candidate like Webb-Edgington beat the true conservative in the race.  This is going to be a tough tough race.


I think Thomas would be better than Amash.  We've got to get him in there.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Great piece. And how funny that Alecia "Big Sis" Webb-Edgington lumps liberty in with socialism and communism.


Oh yeah.  This is the kind of candidate we're dealing with here.  She is directly opposed to everything we believe in...and she's not afraid to say it.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> They did one on Mack as well.
> 
> There is no reason to bash Reason.


except for all the times they've written anti-Ron Paul articles and have bashed him in the press. but that's all due to their 'objectivity' I'm sure

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> except for all the times they've written anti-Ron Paul articles and have bashed him in the press. but that's all due to their 'objectivity' I'm sure


You obviously don't read Reason.

----------


## MelissaWV

Bump because this deserves more looks

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> except for all the times they've written anti-Ron Paul articles and have bashed him in the press. but that's all due to their 'objectivity' I'm sure


I have seen plenty of pro-RP articles.

You know, people that only talk about Ron Paul come off has fanatics and are easily dismissed by most people. Reason wants legitimacy.

----------


## bluesc

> I have seen plenty of pro-RP articles.
> 
> You know, people that only talk about Ron Paul come off has fanatics and are easily dismissed by most people. Reason wants legitimacy.


You don't have to bash Ron Paul and help create the racist newsletter controversy right before the New Hampshire primary to gain legitimacy (or maybe you do )

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> You don't have to bash Ron Paul and help create the racist newsletter controversy right before the New Hampshire primary to gain legitimacy (or maybe you do )


True. But there are a group of writers, and I am sure most like Ron Paul.

I think they allow freedom among their writers. For example, the other day someone wrote in favor of religion, while another writer wrote a few days later in favor of atheism.

----------


## Sola_Fide

I'm choosing to like Reason right now since they are talking about Massie. (past indiscretions aside).

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> You obviously don't read Reason.


I certainly don't anymore since they have proven themselves to be an anti-Paul propaganda outlet. Any Ron Paul supporter who reads that website is a totally duped moron.




> I have seen plenty of pro-RP articles.
> 
>  You know, people that only talk about Ron Paul come off has fanatics and are easily dismissed by most people. Reason wants legitimacy.


They want legitimacy from the beltway system that they are in existence to support. Perhaps a nice word here or there about Ron Paul might suffice for some dopes, but it's obvious to see what this organization's true agenda is. Any libertarian supporting Reason or CATO should divert their attention to the far better, far more accurate sources that can be just as easily accessed. Infowars, The Daily Bell and Antiwar.com would never spearhead a smear campaign against Ron Paul, but Reason would. And still, some of you people support them! Unbelievable how easily manipulated some of you people are

----------


## Cowlesy

That was nice of them to do a writeup on Massie.  Hope to see more of those from other media outlets!

----------


## Aratus

agreed!

----------


## Aratus

> I'm choosing to like Reason right now since they are talking about Massie. (past indiscretions aside).


heck, hades and ben hecht... if our "Reason" from time to time 
actually lives up to its name... then dangit... lets all celebrate!

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> I certainly don't anymore since they have proven themselves to be an anti-Paul propaganda outlet. Any Ron Paul supporter who reads that website is a totally duped moron.


Yep.... anti-Paul propaganda outlet. Look at this scathing cover before Super Tuesday:


Info wars? Explains a ton.

----------


## John Taylor

> You don't have to bash Ron Paul and help create the racist newsletter controversy right before the New Hampshire primary to gain legitimacy (or maybe you do )


Don't forget who runs Reason though by and large... the same establishmentarian-libertarian-Crane wing of the movement.... and they have never liked RP.

----------

